# Barrel K9 Kondo



## GTM142 (Dec 30, 2009)

OK, I just put this Kondo together.  I must say it turned out nice.  Goes together real easy.  Here's the problem,  He aint digging it.  Now, he'll go in it.  When food is involved.  Though, not on his own accord.  Tried putting his wobbie(puppy blanket) in there.  He just drags it out and lays on it.  I've tried taking everything else away in the area, i.e its either this or the concrete.  You guessed it,  the hard floor.  I believe in time he'll just start using it.  Any of you got one?  Simular experience?  Looking for tips.  thanks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wait till it rains, then I bet he will go in it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd go in it either... looks kinda like an oven at worst and a time machine at best...


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 30, 2009)

It's sleeting outside right now.  Leave him outside in the cold rain tonight and I bet he will use it.  If you let me inside all the time, I wouldn't get in it either


----------



## Jim P (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it's pretty neat, but the litlle britt needs to be inside.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you could put the condo inside next to the fireplace so that he could watch the football game while his little home gets nice and toasty.  I bet he would like it then.    Ok. I'll leave you alone now.  If it doesn't work out, I'm sure someone else on here would like to give it a try.


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 30, 2009)

you got straw in it?? i have a k-9 kondo round version and my dog will spend day in it in the cold. Well he used to when he never lived in the house, ol lady changed that around and he dont seem to mind. Good thing is he will kennell up anywhere we go and live in a box need be.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> It's sleeting outside right now.  Leave him outside in the cold rain tonight and I bet he will use it.  If you let me inside all the time, I wouldn't get in it either



I'm not one to talk but the only time his sister has slept outside, she wouldnt get into the dog house with the other dogs until it started to rain.  You could also try putting a couch in there...


----------



## JBowman (Dec 31, 2009)

*K9 Condo*

I have used these for 15 years.  I have found they are warm in the winter, cooler than outside temps in summer and are well used by dogs.  I have found some dogs don't like to try to operate the swinging door, so I typically leave mine locked open.  Still stays plenty warm inside and all you need for cold weather bedding is a couple of flakes off a bale of grass hay (not straw).  The US Army Canine Corps uses a very similar setup for housing military dogs.


----------



## GTM142 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the your input.   Mark & Martin, on the other hand...


----------



## Ground hunter (Jan 2, 2010)

*dog house*

Have you had any other dogs use that barrel.  I had a couple bassit hounds one time that would not use anything another dog had been in.  even if i but food in the dog house, and that is really strange for a bassit hound to turn down food.


----------

